# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Laptop for sale, repair or spares

## Solus

Samsung laptop, duel core processor, 500g hard drive, 8mg Ram, running Windows 7 . Was working perfectly and still is although screen is cracked, would need replacing or be used for spares. Please pm me for more info.

----------


## transit

wh
ere are u how much

----------

